# The Way of Yahweh



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought I need to share this with everyone, since I found it so helpful in understanding God's word, especially the language used in the Old Testament. "The Way of Yahweh" is a programme established by the Ancient Hebrew Research Center (website: Ancient Hebrew Research Center - Home Page) for those people who translate and interpret the Old Testament through western [_abstract_] thinking, while the eastern Hebrew writers of the Old Testament thought everything in _concrete_ terms. I greatly recommend this series for anyone who admits to have little knowledge of the Hebrew culture AND what "the way of the LORD," which so frequently recurs in the Old Testament writings, actually means.

The series "The Way of Yahweh" is not completed yet, it has four parts published so far. The lections are from 5 to 7 min long, so they won't take a lot of your time! Without further ado, "The Way of Yahweh":

[video=youtube;rfP6yNbU61A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfP6yNbU61A[/video]


[video=youtube;w-USX5-z08E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-USX5-z08E&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;FkU_z1tzjbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkU_z1tzjbw&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;ivkmL3ClOJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivkmL3ClOJY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## TimV (Oct 17, 2010)

I listened to about 20 seconds of the first tape on that website then turned it off. "We" i.e. everyone in the US and Western Europe view the Bible totally wrong since we don't have a real understanding of Hebrew culture. But evidently this guy will correct 500 years of Protestant ignorance in a few easy lessons. Yippee.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 17, 2010)

TimV said:


> I listened to about 20 seconds of the first tape on that website then turned it off. "We" i.e. everyone in the US and Western Europe view the Bible totally wrong since we don't have a real understanding of Hebrew culture. But evidently this guy will correct 500 years of Protestant ignorance in a few easy lessons. Yippee.


 
Listen, it doesn't matter how WE view the Bible. We should be more concerned how the writers, themselves, viewed the world around them. In order to understand the Old Testament, we must by necessity conform our thinking to that of the Hebrew culture.

Edit: I suggest you bear with this guy these several minutes of your life.


----------

